# First attempt at ribs tomorrow



## resurrected (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I bought two packs of these today and am going to smoke them tomorrow 













055A484D-3301-4CAF-A96C-1C1DE4AAB7F50499B5CD-5626-



__ resurrected
__ Jul 21, 2015






I've peeled the membranes, covered in some sweet mustard 













IMG_20150721_200202.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 21, 2015






Added my rub













IMG_20150721_200602.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 21, 2015






Now they are in the fridge overnight. 

I intend to use a 2-2-1 method (unless advised otherwise). 

I've friends arriving about 5pm,so wondered what the cooking time would be? 

Thanks for any replies in advance.


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 21, 2015)

dont have any advice for you, but would be interested to know what rub you've used? also what you're cooking on?


----------



## will raymond (Jul 21, 2015)

Depends when you want them ready for. If you want them ready for 6 then I'd aim to have them ready for 5.30 ish so onto the smoker at 12pm. They will always keep warm for an hour or so if you let the smoker go out at 5.30 and aren't ready to eat yet.

One tip from my own experience is if the bones don't separate from the meat easily after being in foil for the 2 hours, keep them in the foil to steam some more.


----------



## wade (Jul 21, 2015)

Will Raymond said:


> Depends when you want them ready for. If you want them ready for 6 then I'd aim to have them ready for 5.30 ish so onto the smoker at 12pm. They will always keep warm for an hour or so if you let the smoker go out at 5.30 and aren't ready to eat yet.
> 
> One tip from my own experience is if the bones don't separate from the meat easily after being in foil for the 2 hours, keep them in the foil to steam some more.


Good advice from Will.

For these I would probably go for 3:2:?. The 3 hours open plus the 2 hours foiled will get them pretty much there and then you can judge how much of the last hour you actually need. Sometimes they are ready after the 5 hours but other ribs may need the extra hour.

The resting in foil is good and helps to keep them moist when cut so don't be tempted to skip this step.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 21, 2015)

Great advice from Will and Wade, always allow extra time on your side as things can sometimes go wrong.  

Personally I prefer the 3-2-1 method. but the last ribs I cooked ended up being 3-3-1, so that's what I mean by giving yourself plenty of time.  I personally prefer by ribs to practically fall off the bone so I cook my ribs a little hotter at about 270-290.

 Are you going to spritze them before you wrap them in foil ?

I look forward to seeing the results


----------



## resurrected (Jul 21, 2015)

DaveOxfordUk said:


> dont have any advice for you, but would be interested to know what rub you've used? also what you're cooking on?



Hi Dave,

I'll be cooking them on a ProQ Frontier and I use an a rub that consists of the following :


1 Measure of coarsly ground black pepper
3 Measures ground Coriander
1 Measures Garlic Powder/ flakes
1 Measure yellow mustard powder
6 Measures Paprika
3 Measures dried Pimento flakes
2 Measures Mixed Herbs
1 Measure ground Celery
2 Measures Coarse Sea Salt
2 Measures Demerera Sugar

I cannot take credit for the mix, it is from Macsbbq.com who manufacture the smoker. I've used this on several things now and it's very tasty.

For the smoke I'll probably use a mix of hickory, beech & apple chips.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I meant 3:2:1 in my original post. Not sure where the 2:2:1 came from.

I'm not sure about the spritzing. I may sprite two and leave two just so I can gauge the difference it makes.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 21, 2015)

You have got a lot of flavours competing with Hickory, Beech and Apple.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 21, 2015)

smokewood said:


> You have got a lot of flavours competing with Hickory, Beech and Apple.



I know. 

I'm thinking of using a 2:1 mix of hickory &  beech for the first smoke.

Then for the last hour after the first foil is off apple. 

Again, any suggestions welcome.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 21, 2015)

Hickory can be quite an overpowering taste. I know everyone raves about it but personally I am not too keen on it, or if I do use it, I use it sparingly.

I would keep things simple, and get to know your flavours.  Use one flavour at a time, or if you are going to combine flavours use 2 flavours instead of 3 or more.  That way if you are not keen on the flavour it is easier to determine which flavour didn't work for you. 

Beech & apple would work. In my opinion not enough people use Beech, and it is a great Smoking Wood.

Do you have any Oak?  if so try Oak & Apple in a 50/50 mix, that is personally my favourite.  Or even Cherry with Oak, that works well also.

Keep us posted.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 21, 2015)

At present I've:

Oak Wood Chips  
Beech Wood Chips  
Hickory Wood Chips  
Apple Wood Chips  
Cherry Wood Chips


----------



## smokewood (Jul 21, 2015)

For anything more than an hour I would personally use chunks, but you have a good  selection of Smoking Woods.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 21, 2015)

smokewood said:


> For anything more than an hour I would personally use chunks, but you have a good  selection of Smoking Woods.



Of course you wood :yahoo: :biggrin: :yahoo:

But in all seriousness, the chips are what I bought when I purchased the ProQ, never knew anything else was used.

I tend to use one or two handfuls, which I soak for half hour. Then wrap in a foil parcel which I puncture before dropping onto the hot coals.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 21, 2015)

That's the thing a lot of people are not aware that chunks are out there.  instead of dropping directly onto the coals, drop alongside, or near the coals they burn a bit slower but not much, 

When you say one or two handfuls, is that for the whole of the cook or every half hour?

I will be bringing some chunks, chips & dust down to the Smokers Weekend in a couple of weeks, so then you can decide which you prefer.

It is way past my bed time and I need all the beauty sleep I can get so I will pick this up in the morning if that is OK.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 22, 2015)

smokewood said:


> That's the thing a lot of people are not aware that chunks are out there.  instead of dropping directly onto the coals, drop alongside, or near the coals they burn a bit slower but not much,
> 
> When you say one or two handfuls, is that for the whole of the cook or every half hour?
> 
> ...



I put them on at the start of the cook and when I stop getting smoke put a few more on. Ive certainly not done it every half hour though.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 22, 2015)

Got my Baby Back ribs on as we speak! Going for the 3-2-1 Oven temp @ 110c

Also just to try them out, I've got an Ox Tongue and Ox Tail in there too, thought I would try either end as I have tried all of the middle bits







Is the finish temp for tongue the same as for brisket?

This is my rub for the ribs, I made a big batch to keep in a mason Jar. Most ingredients are a Knock off of "Magic Dust"

1 cup Smoked Paprika

1/2 cup Brown Sugar

1/2 cup Kosher Salt

1/2 cup Garlic Powder

1/2 Cup Chili Powder

4 Table spoons of Onion Powder

4 Table spoons Coarse Black Pepper

4 Table spoons Dry Mustard

4 Table spoons Cumin

2 Table spoons Cayenne pepper

1 Table spoon Celery salt

1 Table spoon of Umami (Makro)


----------



## smokewood (Jul 22, 2015)

Where do you get kosher salt from?  And what is umami


----------



## resurrected (Jul 22, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Where do you get kosher salt from?  And what is umami



I was about to ask the exact same questions. 

Ribs unfoiled and in for final hour. 













IMG_20150722_173748.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jul 22, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello.  Umami.  Isn't that where you fold paper and make a swan?   NO; that is origami.  Is it where you sing along to the music?   No; that is karaoke.  Well I don't think it is where you eat raw bait; I am sure that is sushi.  So what tha heck is umami??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 22, 2015)

Umami is the 5th taste it's a kind of savoury meatiness that you get from things such as: Parmesan, mushrooms, anchovies e.t.c it's the flavour that MSG is used for although you can buy 'umami paste' in tubes which is a combination of the above ingredients and others without the MSG. It adds depth of flavour to dishes :)


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 22, 2015)

The Kosher salt is from Amazon @ 3.99 for 1.36KG

 *Umami*  /uːˈmɑːmi/, a *savory taste*,  is one of the five basic tastes  (together with sweet, sour, bitter  and salty) - Bought in Makro but also sold in Tesco's

From the Daily Mail.....

You might not know exactly what it is, but by now you might have heard of umami.

Because the flavour — described as the fifth basic taste after salty, sweet, sour and bitter — is starting to make an impact in the UK as a food condiment.

It is available as a paste and a powder and adds an intensely savoury note to dishes.

Demand for umami has grown by 25 per cent in the past year, partly down to celebrity endorsements from chefs like Jamie Oliver and Nigel Slater.

Discovered in Japan, it is present in a lot of Oriental cooking as well as foods as different as anchovies, Parmesan, soy sauce, Marmite, mushrooms, shellfish, Worcester Sauce and balsamic vinegar.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/f...-Jamie-Oliver-Nigel-Slater.html#ixzz3gdrDKcet


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretty sure Umami  is a brand name for msg. Saw an article the other day on the term, and apparently the literal translation is "yummy". It's also known as the "5th flavor" in Japanese cuisine in addition to sour, bitter, salty and sweet. Also described as a pleasant savory flavor, it can be experienced in its most basic form in things like fish sauce and nicely browned crimini mushrooms. Msg, as well as naturally occurring glutamates in things like the aforementioned mushrooms and soy proteins can give foods a rich meaty flavor. So adding these to vegetarian dishes like veggie chili can really make them taste like there is meat involved. 
Sorry for the know it all response, but I just read the article and it was fresh in my head.

Edit: took too long to type, the question was already very well answered. [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood (Jul 22, 2015)

Where do you get kosher salt from?  And what is umami


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 22, 2015)

First of all Nice Post Danny!

Ribs are coming on great, by the time you have read this, you will be sat there with a full belly and a big smile!


----------



## wade (Jul 22, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Pretty sure Umami is a brand name for msg. Saw an article the other day on the term, and apparently the literal translation is "yummy". It's also known as the "5th flavor" in Japanese cuisine in addition to sour, bitter, salty and sweet. Also described as a pleasant savory flavor, it can be experienced in its most basic form in things like fish sauce and nicely browned crimini mushrooms.


I think that it is now a recognised taste sensation alongside sweet, sour, salt and bitter - though I would not put it past someone like Apple to try to patent or trade mark it!


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well the BB ribs got the Golden Treacle, Brown Sugar and OJ on the wrapping part and then brushed with Stubbs on the final hour. They were brilliant.

However the Ox Tail went into the dog, best braised me thinks and the Ox tongue was.......well a little tough could have done with longer on the smoker but I ran out of time but not a one to repeat, again best done the traditional way.


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 24, 2015)

I've just bought a box of Bookers meaty ribs and going to try smoking some tomorrow.  The racks are massive and came 4 to a 10kg box. Will rub later tonight.  I also bought some heat beads from The Range to try and I'm also hoping to pick up a couple of whisky barrel lids today (fingers crossed) otherwise it'll be wood chips.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Stu,

Although they cooked well and tasted brilliant there wasn't much meat on the box I got from Bowlems! They were small BB's about 16 in the box. 10KG for £39.99 so compared to the Booker ones I was mugged wont be getting those again.

By the way *The Barrel Makers *Lady Park, Gateshead, Tyne & Wear, England, NE11 OHD *Phone Number:* +44 (0) 191 482 4389 do 3 bags of Oak chunks for a tenner


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Kiska, I got a box of those ribs from Bookers. They are that big I struggle toget them I my freeze draws!


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi

I could have put these in my inside coat pocket! LOL!

Yeah just applying for a booker card as we speak


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

I use Mortons Kosher salt.  Works fine.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 24, 2015)

Cant get Morton's "anything" in the UK


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 24, 2015)

I took two ribs out the box which will have to be trimmed to fit on my Proq. The other 2 had to go in the Freezer at the rugby club as they wouldn't fit in mine. The box of frozen collars for about £26 looked a good buy as well. Toby from BBBQS has used them and said they were good for pulled pork. 

And thanks for the heads up Kiska,  I'll call up the barrel place next week. I also forgot my whisky barrel lids today. May have to have a trip out in the morning for them. Damn.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 24, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> Although they cooked well and tasted brilliant there wasn't much meat on the box I got from Bowlems! They were small BB's about 16 in the box. 10KG for £39.99 so compared to the Booker ones I was mugged wont be getting those again.
> 
> By the way *The Barrel Makers *Lady Park, Gateshead, Tyne & Wear, England, NE11 OHD *Phone Number:* +44 (0) 191 482 4389 do 3 bags of Oak chunks for a tenner


what do the bags weigh


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 24, 2015)

Right, heres my attempt at a St Louis trim  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  on 2 racks to fit on my Proq. The cut bits will go on the smoker as well for me to pick at. So trimmed, a slight mustard-ing and then rub using the one from the pit boys ribs and chicken video. Brown sugar, black pepper, salt, paprika (i used smoked) garlic powder, onion powder, celery seeds, cayenne pepper, All wrapped and in the fridge till tomorrow.

*Trimmed*













2015-07-24 21.44.00.jpg



__ gav iscon
__ Jul 24, 2015






*Rubbed and Wrapped*













2015-07-24 21.55.59.jpg



__ gav iscon
__ Jul 24, 2015






Onion powder was £3.22 for a small bag at the indian grocers up the road from where I live so, as I had to go to town I went to the one I normally use. 89p for 100 grams and also I got 100g of celery seeds for not much more.

Even trimmed, they're still a big lump of ribs.

Stu


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 24, 2015)

Looking good Stu, I'm looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Using Ribs for Pulled Pork?


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 25, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Using Ribs for Pulled Pork?


It was the Bookers frozen collars I was refering to. You can get a 13kg box for about £26. 

Ribs are on.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey Mr Smokeywood

This is all they wrote...........We sell bags of barrel wood off cuts @£3.50 each or 3 bags for £10


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 25, 2015)

Might call up at teatime LOL!


----------



## wade (Jul 25, 2015)

Gav Iscon said:


> Right, heres my attempt at a St Louis trim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep those cooked trimmings and next time you make some pulled pork shred the trimmings and and them. It adds an additional depth of flavour.

Yes, with the meaty ribs forget a whole racks per person - 2 or 3 ribs is usually sufficient.


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 25, 2015)

Cheers Wade, as its my first go I don't thing the trimmings will last. I still have 2 more racks in the freezer. Used Aussie Beads and had a few problems with temperature but survived. Here's them sauced for the final hour. Pinched a bit of trimming and they taste orgasmic. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















2015-07-25 16.40.48.jpg



__ gav iscon
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## wade (Jul 25, 2015)

Good looking ribs. I can see why they were too irresistible


----------



## smokewood (Jul 26, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hey Mr Smokeywood
> 
> This is all they wrote...........We sell bags of barrel wood off cuts @£3.50 each or 3 bags for £10


Thanks Kiska, any chance of you bringing a bag down at the weekend so I can have a look at them please


----------



## smokewood (Jul 26, 2015)

Good looking ribs, the one on the left has pulled back nicely


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 26, 2015)

Well what a day. I thought that if I used a bag of aussie beads and the minion method, I could light the centre with some plain briquettes to get it started. Also put in 2 pouches of whisky chips. I had a problem getting my proq up to temperature and short of using the hair dryer I could only manage 100 °C for ages so left the ribs in for 4 hours. Nearer the end the temperature started to drop and it was if the aussie beads weren't performing properly.  So lit another chimney and whilst heating up, I foiled everything spraying them with apple juice. Put the new coals in and the temperature shot up to 135°C and rising. Shut 2 vents and cracked the third and it still was rising so ended up cracking the top door slightly which brought it down to around 120°C. Gave them 2 hours once temp was stabilised and then out the foil, brushed with some homemade bbq sauce and back in for an hour. They were then re-foiled, toweled  and transported in a freezer bag and ate about 1 hour later. Everyone loved them (although I think I could do better) and as Wade said, 2 - 3 ribs are sufficient, they were extremly filling. The meat was melt in your mouth but probably could done with a tiny bit more cooking. Overall I was pleased with the first attempt.

Heres photo's of both racks.













2015-07-25 18.35.24.jpg



__ gav iscon
__ Jul 26, 2015


















2015-07-25 18.41.36.jpg



__ gav iscon
__ Jul 26, 2015






And the trimmings will certainly be getting put in the pulled pork next time Wade.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 26, 2015)

Mind those are really meaty!!!!

I Think the size means a change in timings as you sussed out. My first test set from T & G's were like that not great IMO but everyone liked them but another hour or two would have made the difference for me.

Got me a BBQ Guru to keep temps stable when I am using coals or beads to cook


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 26, 2015)

Cheers Kiska. They look more pink in the photo than they actually were due to the camera on my phone over exposing everything.I've cooked loads of stuff for people and I always think I can do better whilst everyone is usually saying it's excellent. Anyway, I was looking at temp control systems yesterday but i'll probably would get crowned if I spent anymore money at the minute on garden cooking.

If your Bookers card doesn't work out and you want to try the big ribs, I'll happily pick up a box for you or I'll come through and we'll both go so you can have a look.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 26, 2015)

Kids bought bit for my birthday but you only live once!

Cheers Stu,

Its been accepted but I have to go in with a few invoices etc. But if it doesn't pan out for some reason I will give you a call


----------



## resurrected (Jul 26, 2015)

My ribs turned out very dry. But I'm pretty sure it was down to them being typical ribs from a supermarket ie not much meat. Then being overcooked due to the lack of meat.

Regards to Booker, I've just applied for a card. Once accepted, can anyone tell me if you have to pay with a company card for purchases or can you use a personal account? 

I'm just winding my business down so in a few months will no longer have the business account.


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 26, 2015)

You can use your personal account. I usually just pay cash.


----------



## resurrected (Jul 26, 2015)

Gav Iscon said:


> You can use your personal account. I usually just pay cash.



Cheers, I might pop in with the relevant documents then.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 26, 2015)

resurrected said:


> My ribs turned out very dry. But I'm pretty sure it was down to them being typical ribs from a supermarket ie not much meat. Then being overcooked due to the lack of meat.
> 
> Regards to Booker, I've just applied for a card. Once accepted, can anyone tell me if you have to pay with a company card for purchases or can you use a personal account?
> 
> I'm just winding my business down so in a few months will no longer have the business account.


You can use any account you want for payment they are not fussy.  Some Bookers have a butchery department while others don't.  I can recommend the the frozen ribs in a box. They also sell brisket.  It is not brisket as we know it but rolled brisket, which is tied up with string and nothing fancy.  If you are going to try a brisket I would recommend using this to start with, therefore if it all goes wrong you have only wasted £20, not £40 or £50. But if it goes right you have a cracking brisket that only cost you £20.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 27, 2015)

They take any method of payment. The ribs are good, I have had to Brisket too.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bookers card is in the bag!!!


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 28, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Bookers card is in the bag!!!


Nice one Brian. The meaty ribs I got were Belvedere Meaty Ribs in a Red and Yellow box with some chinese writing on. Theres also the frozen pork collars to try and they also do big blue bags of restaurent charcoal which people seem to rate (Don't forget to add VAT)

I've hopefully got a venison backstrap to try (unless my mate eats it instead)...... Happy days.

 













20150725001716.jpg



__ gav iscon
__ Jul 28, 2015


----------



## will raymond (Jul 28, 2015)

Gav Iscon said:


> Nice one Brian. The meaty ribs I got were Belvedere Meaty Ribs in a Red and Yellow box with some chinese writing on. Theres also the frozen pork collars to try and they also do big blue bags of restaurent charcoal which people seem to rate (Don't forget to add VAT)
> 
> I've hopefully got a venison backstrap to try (unless my mate eats it instead)...... Happy days.
> 
> ...


I had a couple of boxes of belvedere loin ribs the other weekend - one box absolutely fine, de-membraned and 3-2-1'd them and they flew out. The second box followed the same procedure but they were still tough as a bugger after 3-2-1. Found that they had a second membrane that came off after cooking but by that time the damage had already been done. Has anyone else come across a double membrane? I definitely took off membranes from all the racks but managed to pull off almost full membranes after cooking too!


----------



## john trotter (Aug 1, 2015)

Think i wiil try the oak chunks sounds a good idea nice and close to home  to purchase, thanks Kiska love these north east links


----------

